# I still have feelings for my ex. How do I know if he feels the same.



## True Romantic (May 26, 2010)

I was married for almost 10 years. We lived with mother, which was mistake #1 but my dad had just recently passed away and we decided so she wasn't alone we would move in & help with the expenses. It started off good for the first year then my mother started treating him as if he was her handy man. I felt like we were her kids and needed permission to do anything. 2 yrs later we had a baby girl and because our attention moved even further from my mother her complaining got worse where she would but into everything and it started to get to (my then) husband that he would tell me he was working late (he worked nights) and I would find out he was at the casino gambling money we didn't have. Then when the money ran out he would still come up reasons to be out. To make a long story short I found out that he was cheating on me (with a married woman) I confronted him and he denied it (surprise). I felt lost, he was my husband and he turned to someone else and it hurt that I filed for divorce. I was hoping he would say lets work this out but he didn't fight for me. Knowing him I think deep down he never thought I would go through with it.

Now 4yrs later we are still very close and turn to each other for almost everything. Neither one of us have or is dating anyone.

I don't know if my heart is confused but when we are together I feel good. My daughter even noticed I smile alot.

My problem is I don't really know if feelings. I look at him and watch his reactions or listen to things he says and I think mybe.

Am I imaging everything or is there a spark waiting to be ignited


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

It sounds to me like your marriage ended because of the surrounding circumstances. If those circumstances have changed....well, ya never know...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Ask him.

But only ask if you are prepared to hear and deal with, "No."


----------

